
Stop the .NET GC Running with TryStartNoGCRegion() - matthewwarren
http://mattwarren.org/2016/08/16/Preventing-dotNET-Garbage-Collections-with-the-TryStartNoGCRegion-API/
======
lightlyused
"Sever mode" What is that?

~~~
matthewwarren
Thanks for spotting that, it's now fixed

~~~
lightlyused
I'm the last person who should be correcting someone’s spelling. Great Article
BTW.

~~~
matthewwarren
Cheers, glad you liked it

